# My new box plow questions...troubles.



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I picked up a new to me 8 ft box plow for my NH lx885. We got 10 inches of very wet heavy snow. We pushed twice during the storm. My tires did alot of spinning, and not the best moving. So should I assume I screwed up by only pushing twice and should have went out every 2-3 inches. Even know I have decent stock tires on the machine. Should I be looking for something else. Will chains wreck the asphalt...I would think so.
So even with the slower move because of the tires and the heavy wet snow. It still cleaned a parking lot in less time than a truck. Lot of islands.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

not sure what the size of your NH is but you should be able to fill your pusher and keep on pushing, you may need some weight on your machine


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mayor, I would write-off your situation yesterday to the extreme weight of the snow we got. I was slipping & sliding around more than ever with my skid, until the afternoon when cleaning-up on wet pavement. When spinning & then hitting the wet pavement, it felt like I was going to do a wheelie. I got a chance to plow next to one of our wheel loaders yesterday as well. He was having the same problems, he would come to a dead stop before the box was even full due to the hard pack underneath the tires. Never seen either loader stopped before like that, especially since the pushers are undersized for the machine.

Are you running a rubber edge, & if so, were you getting down to the pavement completely? If your not running the skid tires directly on clean pavement, your always going to have some spinning. I'm sure the tire chains on the rear would help a ton, but I'd be aprehensive to run them every storm because of the possibility to damage the asphalt.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

buckwheat_la;898438 said:


> not sure what the size of your NH is but you should be able to fill your pusher and keep on pushing, you may need some weight on your machine





jomama45;898466 said:


> Mayor, I would write-off your situation yesterday to the extreme weight of the snow we got. I was slipping & sliding around more than ever with my skid, until the afternoon when cleaning-up on wet pavement. When spinning & then hitting the wet pavement, it felt like I was going to do a wheelie. I got a chance to plow next to one of our wheel loaders yesterday as well. He was having the same problems, he would come to a dead stop before the box was even full due to the hard pack underneath the tires. Never seen either loader stopped before like that, especially since the pushers are undersized for the machine.
> 
> Are you running a rubber edge, & if so, were you getting down to the pavement completely? If your not running the skid tires directly on clean pavement, your always going to have some spinning. I'm sure the tire chains on the rear would help a ton, but I'd be aprehensive to run them every storm because of the possibility to damage the asphalt.


Mayor, I agree with both of these guys........but if I were you, I would look into dedicated snow tires before tire chains.....but thats just me. Good Luck.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;898492 said:


> Mayor, I agree with both of these guys........but if I were you, I would look into dedicated snow tires before tire chains.....but thats just me. Good Luck.


I agree as well, I meant to ask what kind of tires he was using. The Snow-Wolf tires me seem expensive, but if they improve the machine performance that much, they could easily pay themselves off in no time. I believe the Snow-Wolfs are taller as well, so the top speed should be slightly higher as well.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;898560 said:


> I agree as well, I meant to ask what kind of tires he was using. The Snow-Wolf tires me seem expensive, but if they improve the machine performance that much, they could easily pay themselves off in no time. I believe the Snow-Wolfs are taller as well, so the top speed should be slightly higher as well.


For 1300 - 1400 bucks (rims/tires), I feel they are well worth it, considering the performance improvements I noticed....and also saving on your regular tires/rims.......You are right they are taller than a Med frame machine tire, but same height as large frame machines. I'm not real familiar with NH specs, but isnt the lx885 a large frame machine? If so, no increase in speed would be accomplished.....but traction would be HUGE!!


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Back to anwser some of the questions that were asked of me. The lx8885 is a big machine, it has the weights. The tires are just stock chevron style. The edge on the plow is poly,better than rubber, it cut almost down the the asphalt and down all the way in some spots. Jomama45...seeing as how you plow in the same area,and had the same problems it will be written off. Just to heavy and wet. But looks like snow wolf tires and rims are the way to go. As always thanks again for all the advice,very helpful.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

One thing to watch for is that you are putting to much down pressure on the blade thus taking traction off the front wheels. As you start to fill the blade slightly lift or curl back the pusher...not enough to allow snow to pass under but to transfer the weight of the snow and blade to your front tires.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright, ready for the next storm. Just picked up the snow wolf snow paw tires.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The mayor;900750 said:


> Alright, ready for the next storm. Just picked up the snow wolf snow paw tires.


Cool, where did you find them so quickly?

BTW, if you're not happy with them, Snocrete's gonna have some big splainin' to do! :laughing:


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Kelbe bros in Butler had them, $1250.00.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The mayor;900813 said:


> Kelbe bros in Butler had them, $1250.00.


Good to know, sounds like a great deal.:salute:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;900800 said:


> Cool, where did you find them so quickly?
> 
> BTW, if you're not happy with them, Snocrete's gonna have some big splainin' to do! :laughing:


..............I'm supprised you dont have some type of dedicated snow tire on your S250?



The mayor;900813 said:


> Kelbe bros in Butler had them, $1250.00.


That is a good price. One of my subs bought some about a year ago, and I think he paid closer to $1350. BTW, he loves them


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;901552 said:


> ..............I'm supprised you dont have some type of dedicated snow tire on your S250?


Nope, just the Bobcat Severe Duty's. They work great 90% of the snow events we get, the other 10% I just struggle a little more. If I wasn't so pleased with these tires on an all-season basis, I would definatly look into the Snow-Wolfs. I may even see if I can get my brother to try them out on one of his Cat skids vs. the regular industrial tires that he's not real fond of. I'm looking forward to hearing how well they work for the mayor first, though.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

The mayor;900813 said:


> Kelbe bros in Butler had them, $1250.00.


That is a great deal. Last week I checked two places and found the cheapest was $1550. I'll have to give them a call since Madison is not too far. Do you deal a lot with them that they gave you a deal, or can anyone get that price?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

ballast , ballast , ballast prsport


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

pieperlc;902637 said:


> That is a great deal. Last week I checked two places and found the cheapest was $1550. I'll have to give them a call since Madison is not too far. Do you deal a lot with them that they gave you a deal, or can anyone get that price?


That's just a every day price.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Deco;902644 said:


> ballast , ballast , ballast prsport


Care to elaborate a little?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;902677 said:


> Care to elaborate a little?


bump for an answer.... I am curious as to what he meant by this also?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The mayor;900750 said:


> Alright, ready for the next storm. Just picked up the snow wolf snow paw tires.


So have you got to try them out yet?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Not a drop of snow. They are talking 1-2 sunday, and maybe 3-5 on christmas.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

snocrete;903538 said:


> bump for an answer.... I am curious as to what he meant by this also?


i think he meant get a bigger guy inside the machine!:laughing:


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Tried out the new tires...awesome. Not a great deal of snow but was packed down from car traffic. Great investment.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The mayor;920493 said:


> Tried out the new tires...awesome. Not a great deal of snow but was packed down from car traffic. Great investment.


Thats awsome.......Now where's jomama? No, I'm not talking about your mama Mayor....I 'm talking about JOmama....He needs to read this so he can go get him a set now


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

What's wrong with my mama


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;920505 said:


> Thats awsome.......Now where's jomama? No, I'm not talking about your mama Mayor....I 'm talking about JOmama....He needs to read this so he can go get him a set now


I'm glad to hear they're working well for you mayor.:salute:

I don't thimk I'll be dropping the cash so fast for them tho. I've had good luck w/ mine so far in every season. Next time my brother's :crying: about his skids I'll try to talk him into these, he's a big time impulse buyer, & Kelbe isn't to far away.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

does anyone know what a set of the wolf paw tires are running now? i am looking to put them on an s300 so theyd have to be the large size.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The mayor;900813 said:


> Kelbe bros in Butler had them, $1250.00.


The above is from this thread. I was quoted $1750 for my A300, from Wagner Equipment (my local Cat dealer -that also sells Snow Wolf).


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;930307 said:


> The above is from this thread. I was quoted $1750 for my A300, from Wagner Equipment (my local Cat dealer -that also sells Snow Wolf).


They actually make them for A300's now? I also heard they are making them for the Toolcats??


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I told my salesman what they were going on. He did not raise any flags about the A300. Suffice it to say that I am assuming that they do because the salesman did not say otherwise. As we all know the salesman may not know to ask. He may have just gone with the tire size and checked that only. I opted not to buy them so I didn't probe any further.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow thats cheap. i was quoted $2600 for them yesterday. do you know if they have a central distributor or if i can buy direct instead of from my NH dealer?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

04chevy2500;932127 said:


> wow thats cheap. i was quoted $2600 for them yesterday. do you know if they have a central distributor or if i can buy direct instead of from my NH dealer?


I would think they could ship them for you. Here's there website:
http://www.kelbebros.com/


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine were put in my truck on a pallet wrapped and strapped from Kelbe.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

04chevy2500;932127 said:


> wow thats cheap. i was quoted $2600 for them yesterday. do you know if they have a central distributor or if i can buy direct instead of from my NH dealer?





The mayor;932224 said:


> Mine were put in my truck on a pallet wrapped and strapped from Kelbe.


OR............................... maybe the mayor will sell you a pair of "slightly used" wolf paws for $2400 shipped to your door!


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Heck, for 2400 I would sell him new shipped to the door.


----------

